# Itouch 4th generation won't connect to internet



## qwertyasdf

So my iTouch (4th generation) won't connect to my home internet. I actually scheduled an appointment with the "Genius Bar" at the Apple store, and while I was there, the Apple wifi worked great on my iPod. Everything connected, worked quickly and normally. However, as soon as I got home, it again wouldn't connect to the internet.

It will connect with the actual server (the wifi bars show, and the network has the checkmark verifying connection) but any of my apps requiring internet say "no internet connection" or some sort of error message. I require internet for texting and calling, and not having internet on this is preventing me from getting messages of any kind over the phone. Please help! 


I've gone to the Apple Support Community, and tried resetting network setting, rebooting the iTouch, disconnecting and reconnecting to our home network (and it again showed that it was connected, but I still couldn't use any internet-requiring apps), rebooting the router multiple times, and made sure my software was updated. Is there anything I didn't do that I should do? I really do need internet again ASAP.


----------



## etaf

it maybe a DNS issue - you could try changing the DNS settings 
I had a similar issue on an touch V1 
http://techinch.com/blog/change-your-dns-settings-on-iphone-ipod-touch-and-ipad
Use the Google DNS settings see if that makes any difference


----------

